# Crushing stuart in a micro



## cutrunner

Thursday night i took my father inlaw fishing, hes never picked up a rod so i knew it was gonna be fun. Netted some mullet at the sand bar then headed to a dock of mine with some yozuris, 4 casts -4 fish. 3 trout all 21-23inches, and an 8 pound snook. Fishing was great but it was time to fish with the big boys. ;D(terrible night i phone pics)








So i slide over to the 10cent bridge and we freeline some live mullet , my first got hung up, but the second time something hit and peeled a run into the bridge and broke me off! Take in mind this is a big rod with a fin-nor ahab. Ok, fool me once, fool me twice, but not 3 times! I locked the drag as hard as i could turn it, retied and threw to where it hit before. Sure enough, it hits and just screams the drag, its a big goliath! I somehow turn it around about three times then after 10 minutes i get it close to the boat. Well, it saw the boat and said NAH! Turned and peeled a run to the bridge, the hook straightened and i feel into the boat. Owner 4/0







. I think i was just annoying the fish.. So, i retie, and pitch out the last mullet. 32in snook! Jumped like crazy, i thought it was a tarpon at first cuz its so dark under the bridge. It didnt fight much cuz the drag was still locked down! Doh!!







after all these crappy pics im pretty inclined to buy a real camera


----------



## logandorn96

nice.. I've been to Psl for trout and catching 20+ atleast every time.

Catch any tarpon this year?


----------



## cutrunner

Jumped one at the inlet abot 3 weeks ago. Theyre all at the roosevelt and the crossroads


----------



## KennyStCyr

Nice job!


----------



## oysterbreath

sweet! I'm jelious!


----------



## Creek Runner

So when did you say your taking me fishing again? lol 
Very nice!


----------

